# which snow foam lance for McAllister



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

As title which foam lance would fit a McAllister washer ( b&q own brand) machine.
Steve


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

here mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAC-ALIST...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cf6b9365f 
same as what alot of us seem to have on here, different fitments obviously!


----------



## iggy.d (Jun 20, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> here mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAC-ALIST...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cf6b9365f
> same as what alot of us seem to have on here, different fitments obviously!


Cheers, I've been after one of these for weeks :thumb:


----------

